# Other fabrics sewn on to cotton tees



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

I want to try to do some applique on my shirts and had a few questions. What fabrics are recommended to be used with 100% cotton shirts? And what fabrics I should stay away from? e.g. can I use things like leather (natural or otherwise), velvet, vellure (I hope this is the right word in english ) etc. Ideally I'd like to preserve the "convenience" of the cotton t-shirt - i.e. I wouldn't want to use a kind of fabric that would turn a simple machine-wash tee into a "dry clean only" garment. But would also like to know what my options are in general. Or if there are any issues with the stretch-iness of the fabrics that I should consider - e.g. stretchy cotton shouldn't be used with thick heavy, non-stretch denim. These are just some of the things that are popping up in my head as of now.
So, if anyone has any experience with combining tees with other materials, please let me know. Whatever you can share would be great - previous posts, links etcc.
THank you everyone


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Other fabrics*

hi Annushka,

I hope im understanding you right.  

You will need adhesives (unless you are sewing it) that come in a roll format to bond. 

I would stay away from man made fibers if you are using a heat press as your main tool. At your local fabric store, you can get a wide variety of fabrics to work with. Yes if you are using a stretch shirt and bond denin to it it will not stretch unless you get stretch denim.  but still the adhesives will limit the stretch somewhat.

You can use anything from cotton, polyesters, even hairy sherpa fabrics and so on.... the best is to buy some ends etc. and try it. Wardrobe peeps do this kind of thing a lot. Have fun.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Other fabrics*

HI Lucy,

I was thinking sewing it, but the adhesive idea sounds pretty cool also. Do you know if these adhesives have particular names? When I go shopping should I ask for something in particular? Sort of like a stabilizer for emroidery...

And thank you on the tip re: the fabric ends. That didn't cross my mind, I was afraid I was going to get stuck having to buy a whole yard of anything I like. 
So I'll just experiment a little for now  THanks again T


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Other fabrics*



Annushka said:


> I was thinking sewing it, but the adhesive idea sounds pretty cool also. Do you know if these adhesives have particular names? When I go shopping should I ask for something in particular?


They sell it in sheet package format at some fabric retail stores, not sure what they call it ? but there is a wider variety in the roll format (various temp. application adhesives), sometimes thats important due to the fabric types you are working with, some require lower temp than others etc... I think Stahls sold 1 type that was ok for general applications, they may still sell it.

Using adhesives to heat bond can be fun, you can cover/bond certain areas and fray the rest etc... trippy style.  .... you can realy go crazy texture wise. 

Post some pics if you can, i would like to see it when you're done.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Other fabrics*

Looks like I have to do some homework in that area. RE: pics - deal. I can't tell when exactly but as soon as I have something I'll put it up here. Thanks for the interest Lucy


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Other fabrics*



Annushka said:


> Looks like I have to do some homework in that area. RE: pics - deal. I can't tell when exactly but as soon as I have something I'll put it up here. Thanks for the interest Lucy


now you got me all exited, I want to make some stuff too. Tomorow...arrrr
But, I'm already helping out our retail end service, responding to emails etc (busy time of the year) NO time. darn!!! but I thing later in January I will give it a shot. I really enjoy playing around with materials and fashion.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Other fabrics*



Annushka said:


> And what fabrics I should stay away from? e.g. can I use things like leather (natural or otherwise), velvet, vellure (I hope this is the right word in english ) etc. Ideally I'd like to preserve the "convenience" of the cotton t-shirt - i.e. I wouldn't want to use a kind of fabric that would turn a simple machine-wash tee into a "dry clean only" garment. But would also like to know what my options are in general.


Leather and suede are always dry clean only. I'm pretty sure velvet is too.

Stay away from wool and silk.

Velour could possibly work. Denim, courduroy, lace, polar fleece, pretty much anything cotton or cotton/poly should work.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Other fabrics*



Jasonda said:


> lace, polar fleece, pretty much anything cotton or cotton/poly should work.


Lace, now thats interesting.

saw a school fashion contest recently (new young designers) that used toillet paper to create these really detailed elaborate dresses/gowns, i guess they must of used Glue. Truly amaizing. Makes me feel like going back to school and start all over again. Youngsters do have a vivid imagination.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Other fabrics*



T-BOT said:


> I really enjoy playing around with materials and fashion.


I love mix of different textures, I think it makes anything so much richer - art (painting, sculpture etc) and clothing. I really like the look and the feel of different fabrics used together. But you do have to be careful though I think, it has to be the right combination to look and feel right.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Other fabrics*



> Denim, courduroy, lace, polar fleece, pretty much anything cotton or cotton/poly should work.





T-BOT said:


> Lace, now thats interesting.


I know right Thanks Jasonda, that's a really neat idea.


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi there!
I know this thread is on the older side, but maybe someone can review and help me as well. I am working on a t'shirt line similar to what the original poster has posted about. I am using sheer american apparel/alternative apparel tees 100% cotton. I am embellishing them by cutting out letters from woven printed fabrics (100% cotton). We have done a few samples by just sewing them on. they looked gorgeous, but after doing a some test wash/dry cycles, they frayed way too much causing the fabric to become un-stiched. (no good!). I was trying to stay away from applique since my business partner wants the fabric to fray somewhat to give it a vintage feel.

I noticed a post above where someone mentioned putting adhesive only on the part of the fabric that you dont want to frey. This sounds like the perfect solution. However, I am not sewing these myself, I am handing them off to a contractor, would this process be doable? or is this something easier done at home?

Does anyone have any other suggestions?
any help would be greatly appreciated since I was only days away from production when we ran in to this problem.

Rachel


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Rachel, did you talk to the contractor about this as well? If it's a professional seamstress than he/she might have more helpful info. 
I do think that finding the right backing will solve your problem. What you are doing is applique, maybe not the classic traditional looking applique we are used to seeing, but more contemporary version of it, but it's still applique. 
There are all sorts of different backings out there - cut aways, wash aways, iron aways etc. I'd advice you to take the fabrics you want to put together to a fabric store and ask them to point you in the right direction. JUst tell them what you
ve told here, and they should be able to help you too. Folks working in these stores are very helpful and knowldegable.

I think it's doable whether do it urself or outsource. I don't know which would be the most cost effective though.


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

My Contracter is making dye-cuts out of my letters. ideally, i would like the edges of the fabric to fray but not fray so much that it lifts the stitch up. Not sure if there is a cost effective way to do this since i need to use wonder under to prevent puckering and too much fraying. if anyone has any ideas for me, please feel free to share 

Rachel


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Have you tried different kinds of stitches? So maybe the solution would be the right kind of stitch. Something that would keep the letters in place but let just a little fray here and there. 
When i was shopping for a sewing machine, i remember some machines had really great stitches programmed that were specifially for these type of jobs. They were on a pricier side, but they had great capabilities. Maybe talk to your local sewing equipment dealer?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

RachelNY28 said:


> My Contracter is making dye-cuts out of my letters. ideally, i would like the edges of the fabric to fray but not fray so much that it lifts the stitch up. Not sure if there is a cost effective way to do this since i need to use wonder under to prevent puckering and too much fraying. if anyone has any ideas for me, please feel free to share


Try using different fabric. Some fabrics fray considerably, and some not at all. You'll probably need to do a lot of experimenting to find one that works.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

here is a simple example of patch work gals.  ... i think.

it looks like the screen print pink background and the letters were printed on white fabric first, then were cut appart and glued to the shirt, the pink background, then the letters on top. I guess the glue was not to the edges of the fabric parts/patches, so it frayed. A lot of fabrics fray.


----------



## MatteasMama (Sep 27, 2007)

T-BOT said:


> here is a simple example of patch work gals.  ... i think.
> 
> it looks like the screen print pink background and the letters were printed on white fabric first, then were cut appart and glued to the shirt, the pink background, then the letters on top. I guess the glue was not to the edges of the fabric parts/patches, so it frayed. A lot of fabrics fray.


Yeah that kinda looks like what I make, except I do stich over the applique just to make it more durable...I was thinking about getting a die cutter but so far I haven't run into a problem with just cutting the designs myself, and then I fuse them with Wonder Under and stich over it...the key is getting the stich as close to the end of the applique as possible without actually getting on the shirt itself...this can be tricky. The ends will fray a bit, but that adds to the uniqueness of the garment and as long as it's fused and stiched properly, that actually can be a selling point!


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

MatteasMamma,
We are using the exact same process. Our first run of 500 shirts is currently in production, but judging from the wash and dry we did on our samples they seem to fray the perfect amount. Will report back when we actually have our production.

Rachel


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

RachelNY28 said:


> MatteasMamma,
> We are using the exact same process. Our first run of 500 shirts is currently in production, but judging from the wash and dry we did on our samples they seem to fray the perfect amount. Will report back when we actually have our production.
> 
> Rachel


please do report back when you can.

have you all noticed this type of t-shirt design/process getting more and more popular lately?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> have you all noticed this type of t-shirt design/process getting more and more popular lately?


More the opposite: it became completely ubiquitous and then largely died out. That was more in men's fashion though; maybe it's moving in in women's.


----------

